
Introducing Five App to HN community - mandmach
Hey guys, 
Mat here. As time passes, together with the Five App team we&#x27;re more and more excited about the next YC batch. To introduce myself I&#x27;m the CEO and co-founder of Five App. It might sounds funny but my dream was to create an app for hip-hop fans but then it turned out that we have huge potential for Deaf  people: we&#x27;re making a messenger app that uses the full power of sign language, with the idea to help the up to 80% of Deaf people by some measures who have problems texting or find it inconvenient.  We&#x27;d be glad to get feedback on our plans, and I&#x27;d love to hear more about your project if you also applied.
======
jcr
Mat, text submissions are at a disadvantage in sorting compared to url
submissions, so you're much better off submitting the businessinsider url.
Also, titles should be descriptive, and a title of just "YO" is an attempt to
make it stand out, which is against the site guidelines. If you still can,
you're better off deleting this submission and creating a new one by
submitting the BI url.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

>" _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important._"

~~~
mandmach
Hey,

thank you for your suggestion. Of course it was my fault. I've changed the
title. Unfortunately I've no chance to delete the previous submission so I'm
going to create new one with a direct link. Hope that similar mistake won't
occur in the future. Sorry.

